# Lament to my ex-wife.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm not usually prone to sentimentality, but this made me cry, nearly. I actually missed the women...for a moment.

By James Blunt - Back to Bedlam.

Did I disappoint you or let you down,
Should I be feeling guilty,
Or let the judges frown,
Because I saw the end, before it begun,
Yes I saw you good and I knew I had won,
So I took what was mine, my eternal right,
Took your soul out into the night,
It maybe over but it won?t stop there,
I am here for you, if you?d only care,
You touched my heart, you touched my soul, 
You changed my life and all my goals, 
Live is blind and that I knew, 
My heart was blinded by you,
I?ve kissed you lips and held your hand,
I?ve shared your dreams and shared your bed, 
I know you well, I understand your spell,
I?ve been addicted to you.

Goodbye my lover, goodbye my friend,
You have been the one, you have been the one for me,
Goodbye my lover, goodbye my friend,
You have been the one, you have been the one for me.

I am a dreamer, and when I wake,
You can break my spirit, it?s my dreams you take,
As you move on, remember me,
Remember us and all we used to be,
I?ve seen you cry, I?ve seen you smile, I?ve watched you sleeping for a while,
I?d be the father of your child, I?d spend a lifetime with you,
I know your fears and you know mine,
We have our doubts but now we?re fine, 
And I love you, I swear that?s true,
I cannot live without you.

Goodbye my lover, goodbye my friend,
You have been the one, you have been the one for me,
Goodbye my lover, goodbye my friend,
You have been the one, you have been the one for me.

And I still hold you hand in mine, in mine when I?m asleep,
And I will bare my soul in time, when I?m kneeling at your feet.

Goodbye my lover, goodbye my friend,
You have been the one, you have been the one for me,
Goodbye my lover, goodbye my friend,
You have been the one, you have been the one for me.

I?m so hollow baby, I?m so hollow,
I?m so hollow baby
I?m so hollow,
I?m so hollow.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Depressing


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

The world works in mysterious ways. I saw "E.R." tonight and it was about breast cancer and about a woman who'd awakened from a coma and appears to have fallen back into it. OK,yeah sounds corny. But a lot of people went through a lot of crap in the show... the usual sturm and drang that gets you now and again.

Anyway, near the end they played a song, and I at first thought it was like a young Rod Stewart, and I'll be damned if I wasn't crying. The words were "You're beautiful, you're beautiful, it's true." That's all I can remember, but I like the guy's voice and the song, then I Google it and it's James Blunt, "You're beautiful" from the album "Back to Bedlham" sp!. Then I go to amazon and it says, "People who bought this album also bought.... David Gray", yada... one of my fave singers these days.

So I put on "White Ladder" and well, here I am in tears -- I am sentimental as Hell. Crying for many reasons. The usual reasons.

Yup, the world is a strange and sad place. Sometimes it's not too bad. But I'm very sad now. Loss. Loss is the theme of my life.

Sorry you're sad Martin. I guess I can identify tonight.
L,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

And no, I can never post once, LOL.

Now to indulge my total misery at this point, I found the lyrics to "You're Beautiful" and I'm a mess! May have to get this album.

James Blunt - You're Beautiful

"My life is brilliant.
My love is pure.
I saw an angel.
Of that I'm sure.
She smiled at me on the subway.
She was with another man.
But I won't lose no sleep on that,
'Cause I've got a plan.

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
I saw you face in a crowded place,
And I don't know what to do,
'Cause I'll never be with you.

Yeah, she caught my eye,
As we walked on by.
She could see from my face that I was,
F**king high,
And I don't think that I'll see her again,
But we shared a moment that will last till the end.

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
I saw you face in a crowded place,
And I don't know what to do,
'Cause I'll never be with you.
You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.

There must be an angel with a smile on her face,
When she thought up that I should be with you.
But it's time to face the truth,
I will never be with you."

_*"Ok, yeah, yeah, I'm wallowin' now."
- Dreamer
From the album "Work In Progress" (Copyright, tonight)
*_ :shock:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

Dreamer said:


> She could see from my face that I was,
> F**king high,


It's flying high I think :? Although that version is ripe for comic explotation.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

pretty songs... I really liked them both, but they were sad.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

mrmole said:


> Dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > She could see from my face that I was,
> ...


 :shock: 
Oh, Hell. And I'm going to have to get the album. Got the lyrics off the internet... carefully. I got hijacked on a lyric site once before so I look for individual sites where someone has figured the lyrics from listening to the song 500 times. I used to do that, LOL.

I like "flying high", going to change it. But on the other hand, at amazon it says the album has "explicit lyrics". Fucking high wouldn't be out of life really. And it seemed "real" to me in the context of the song, as though he's saying, not only will he never have this woman, but he was messed up at the time he saw her.

Cheers,
Feeling a tad better today. 8)


----------

